
The div that look different in every browser - donohoe
https://codepen.io/MartijnCuppens/pen/MXojmw
======
tonetheman
Indeeeed
[https://app.crossbrowsertesting.com/public/ie23539e20c19f15/...](https://app.crossbrowsertesting.com/public/ie23539e20c19f15/screenshots/z8fe8a49288fee4b3e03)

